# Uber / Lyft Mileage Deduction Combined



## 22531 (Jul 29, 2015)

I made a brief search for this but didnt find my exact answer. I was driving Uber only at first and it was simple with tracking mileage. But now that Lyft is thrown into the mix, im a bit confused on how to track the mileage for both. 

Does this sound correct the way I plan to deduct the mileage: 

Uber rides: Track the entire mileage start app to finish app. 
Lyft rides: Dont track the mileage.
1099's come in: Take the total mileage I recorded w/ Uber, and deduct the mileage Lyft reports I drove "on trip" with their tax statement. (Does Lyft even report trip mileage? I know Uber does.)

So Ubers mileage deduction should be Total Mileage minus Lyft On Trip Mileage. And Lyft Mileage deduction will be whatever the total On Trip mileage is they report on my Tax Statement. 

Is this right?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I think you're overthinking it. Anytime a ridesharing app is on, be it Lyft or Uber, as long as you are available for a ping or driving passengers, all the mileage is deductible. Tracking your start/finish odometer readings for each shift is important, as the IRS requires a contemporaneous mileage log. But it doesn't matter which TNC you are driving for, whatever paid miles they track will serve as back up for your log, which of course will include dead miles.

Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional, but UberTaxPro is, and he may weigh in on this topic.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I think you're overthinking it. Anytime a ridesharing app is on, be it Lyft or Uber, as long as you are available for a ping or driving passengers, all the mileage is deductible. Tracking your start/finish odometer readings for each shift is important, as the IRS requires a contemporaneous mileage log. But it doesn't matter which TNC you are driving for, whatever paid miles they track will serve as back up for your log, which of course will include dead miles.
> 
> Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional, but UberTaxPro is, and he may weigh in on this topic.


yamafx4dude Older Chauffeur is right on. At tax time you'll file one schedule C for all your rideshare activities. Think of it this way for your taxes, you own one rideshare business and Uber and Lyft are your two customers.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> yamafx4dude Older Chauffeur is right on. At tax time you'll file one schedule C for all your rideshare activities. Think of it this way for your taxes, you own one rideshare business and Uber and Lyft are your two customers.


Well

"Cash tips" are your third customer.

Like these guys said.. you are your own business and you pay uber and lyft a commission for for them sending you fares.

don't separate it. Most of the time you will be doing lyft and uber at the same time. If your not you should be...

Log on every app in your drive way (apartment building parking lot, ect)
Write down your odometer
Work ping to ping, with both services at once
Log off,
Drive home
write down your odometer

That's the best and most reliable way to track your mileages when doing multiple services at once.


----------



## 22531 (Jul 29, 2015)

But you have to enter two 1099s right? Wont they count each 1099 as a business or income?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

yamafx4dude said:


> But you have to enter two 1099s right? Wont they count each 1099 as a business or income?


Yes, you can total all your ride-share 1099's and enter them on one schedule C. Same with expenses.


----------



## 22531 (Jul 29, 2015)

Cool thanks


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

UberTaxPro said:


> Yes, you can total all your ride-share 1099's and enter them on one schedule C. Same with expenses.


If you don't record your odometer but have a third party app that tracks all your mileage like Stride Drive, is that sufficient?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

NHDriver said:


> If you don't record your odometer but have a third party app that tracks all your mileage like Stride Drive, is that sufficient?


It's OK to use whatever tool you want to track mileage as long as you can produce an IRS compliant log that includes odometer readings etc....
I'm not familiar with Stride Drive but most of these mileage tracking apps claim to IRS compliant. 
https://quickbooks.intuit.com/r/driver/important-elements-irs-mileage-log/


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

UberTaxPro said:


> It's OK to use whatever tool you want to track mileage as long as you can produce an IRS compliant log that includes odometer readings etc....
> I'm not familiar with Stride Drive but most of these mileage tracking apps claim to IRS compliant.
> https://quickbooks.intuit.com/r/driver/important-elements-irs-mileage-log/


Thank you so much kind Sir! How do you handle Lyft runs where they don't show mileage or addresses?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

NHDriver said:


> Thank you so much kind Sir! How do you handle Lyft runs where they don't show mileage or addresses?


Doesn't Stride record addresses and miles? Check out these trip sheets used by the taxi industry for 100 years. The IRS accepts these. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=tax...Cr2KfWAhVC6oMKHc9MDUkQsAQIJw&biw=1280&bih=844



UberTaxPro said:


> Doesn't Stride record addresses and miles? Check out these trip sheets used by the taxi industry for 100 years. The IRS accepts these.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=tax...Cr2KfWAhVC6oMKHc9MDUkQsAQIJw&biw=1280&bih=844


Well maybe not all of them! This one is good:
https://www.google.com/search?q=tax...QsAQIJw&biw=1280&bih=844#imgrc=0pTLODSzNjMaLM:


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

NHDriver said:


> Thank you so much kind Sir! How do you handle Lyft runs where they don't show mileage or addresses?


You don't need to, you take start/stop readings off your odometer per (shift).

Trusting uber/lyft to correctly track your miles is... not always accurate.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> You don't need to, you take start/stop readings off your odometer per (shift).
> 
> Trusting uber/lyft to correctly track your miles is... not always accurate.


OK but I still need to list each and every trip separately for each day correct? If so, my challenge is Lyft never gives miles or addresses and I did not start recording those individually off my odometer. Uber I can just go back and look at each trip.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

NHDriver said:


> OK but I still need to list each and every trip separately for each day correct? If so, my challenge is Lyft never gives miles or addresses and I did not start recording those individually off my odometer. Uber I can just go back and look at each trip.


Individual trip mileage is not necessary. Odometer reading at the start of each shift, and again at the end , along with the date and purpose (rideshare) should be sufficient. If you work at a regular job in between ridesharing, say a couple of hours before and after your day job, or do personal errands with the app off, then note the odometer readings so those miles aren't claimed for business use.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Individual trip mileage is not necessary. Odometer reading at the start of each shift, and again at the end , along with the date and purpose (rideshare) should be sufficient. If you work at a regular job in between ridesharing, say a couple of hours before and after your day job, or do personal errands with the app off, then note the odometer readings so those miles aren't claimed for business use.


 Most of these mileage apps log location when you stop I believe. I"ve been using Trip Log and I know it does a pretty good job at logging locations. I'm always surprised at the number of personal trips I take every month!


----------



## kittenC (Sep 21, 2017)

Call me type A but, I have always written down every pick up and drop off location, the rider's name and the p/u and drop off times. I record the info on small 5"x 6" note pads that I purchase at staples. At the beginning of each driving shift I write down the date/day and starting odometer reading. When I return home I record the end of day odometer reading and calculate mileage. I also use a mileage/expense Ap called: Everlance. This Ap emails weekly reports. I also enter my info each week on a spreadsheet that includes rideshare, commuter & personal miles as well as income and expenses. This info helps me to reach goals and I can see my progress or losses on any given week from last year. Which I can use to gauge myself this year.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

kittenC said:


> Call me type A but, I have always written down every pick up and drop off location, the rider's name and the p/u and drop off times. I record the info on small 5"x 6" note pads that I purchase at staples. At the beginning of each driving shift I write down the date/day and starting odometer reading. When I return home I record the end of day odometer reading and calculate mileage. I also use a mileage/expense Ap called: Everlance. This Ap emails weekly reports. I also enter my info each week on a spreadsheet that includes rideshare, commuter & personal miles as well as income and expenses. This info helps me to reach goals and I can see my progress or losses on any given week from last year. Which I can use to gauge myself this year.


Also makes things easier at tax time!


----------

